# Burying Food



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello! 
I recently got my mice and just today, they started doing something i find unusual and quite peculiar!
My mouse bury their food on their pine shavings.
Why is this??


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

in the wild they hide food for later on ... it keeps them busy and amused I wouldnt worry about it


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

That's very interesting, I didnt know that lol. thank you


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Also I was really worried they'd eat food they pooped on.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they will ... but thats ok too


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

I had heard that would sicken them but it mst havebeen a mislead! tanks


----------

